# Looking for my next remote Pike fishing lodge in Ontario!!



## ncanitano

Can anyone suggest a good pike fishing spot in Ontario. Me & 2 buddies are going up in June and we are looking for a new spot this year. Walleye are not really important, but smallies are a big bonus. We are looking to drive within 12 hours of Cleveland, and a remote lodge with decent boats would be great. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Buzzy

Wilderness North is a killer place for great walleye and northern pike. I highly suggest you try it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg

Esnagami Lake Lodge. 18 hours north. Tons of Walleye and Big Pike. Waiting for shore lunch last year one day I got 5 off the shore on a jig


----------



## bassin mickey

I also second Wilderness North.:G Check out their web-site. The middle of Sept. was great for us. Good luck!!


----------



## bubba k

I recommend Pine Portage Lodge! It's approx 12 hrs from Cleveland where you board the float plane. It's a HUGE lake with only 2 lodges on it. We caught loads of walleye and pike!!!!!!! The accommodations were great. we ate like kings and fished out of a nice 16 ft. Boat.


----------



## ncanitano

Wow - those are all really killer places but might be too much of a haul (and cost) for this year. Thanks for the suggestions and I will definitely hit one of them when I'm able to. Anyone else have anything closer (say 12 hour drive) that is remote and they would recommend?


----------



## joerugz

Lake Ogascanan Lodge and Outposts in Quebec. I've never been there but their brochure is very impresive. A camp that's on my bucket list.

Last 3 hours of the drive is on logging road keeping the locals away.

There claim to fame is a camp with fly in quality at a drive in rate.


----------



## Cut Bait

Try bear lake wilderness camp. It is in espanola. They pick you up by boat and you travel across 5 lakes till you get to bear lake. They are the only outpost on the lake. Then there are 26 portage lakes off of bear lake. The walleye fishing is good and the pike fishing is great. Tons of nice smallmouth and perch. But the portage lakes are fantastic.

Whitefish lake in Wawa is good and little farther north is pasha lake. It is fantastic for walleye and pike.


----------



## ncanitano

Awesome posts, thanks guys. That is what I'm looking for!! I'll consider these spots plus any other spots you guys know of.


----------



## stevenj

Yes thanks for bringing this up, A Canada trip and an Alaska trip are on my bucket list. I am only 48 but health seems questionable the last few years. Gotta make it happen and be able to eliminate the could a,should a and would a in my life. Take my 21 year old son and make some memories for him.

Steve


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ncanitano said:


> Wow - those are all really killer places but might be too much of a haul (and cost) for this year. Thanks for the suggestions and I will definitely hit one of them when I'm able to. Anyone else have anything closer (say 12 hour drive) that is remote and they would recommend?


 I know its not canada(well some of it is), But have you considered a trip to lake st.clair just north of detriot.. You can catch smallmouth,largemouth,rockbass,perch,walleye,pike,muskie, and other speices... Go in the spring and smallmouth are packed in the mile roads area.. Its only 3 1/2 hrs away so gas is not a problem.. This place is wonderfull.... Eversince a buddy of mine and my uncles showed us this place 12 yrs ago we have not been back to canada.. The fishing is just plain awsome!!!! Pm me if you want some better info,ill be more then happy to let you know what i know!


----------



## ncanitano

I've been looking to try LAke St Clair. Maybe I can make that a bonus trip this year, but I cannot give up my beloved annual Canada trip. A few spots in Canada have caught my eye but I'm still looking for that spot that I want to go back to every year.


----------



## Rod Hawg

This is where we've been going. Pretty good accomodations. They have some great food at the lodge for breakfest and supper. And at lunch you can have a packed lunch or can do shore lunch. 1 lodge on the lake. Its a haul to get up there but its well worth it. The people are about as nice as they come.
http://www.esnagami.com/


----------



## bigmexican

Check out Eddie North.com. We fished Beteau lake which is on the Attawapiscat river 125 miles north of Nakina Ont. Great trip the avg. pike was 34-35 in.the largest for the week was 45 in. with a 1/2 dozen over 40in.The camp is nothing fancy but more than adequate.Walleye fishing was also good 28in. was the largest most were 17-19in. Eddie has a no kill policy on the pike and only walleyes 17 in. and smaller are to be eaten.Were going back this june.If your looking for big northerns Eddies is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## ncanitano

ok. Anyone ever heard of or been to any of these places that I'm considering??? Woods Cabins on Oba Lake, Bay Wolf Lodge on West Shining Tree lake, Loch Island lodge on Wabatongushi lake, 5 mile lake lodge on 5 mile lake and outposts, Bear Lake Wilderness Lodge, Lost Lake Wilderness Lodge, Golden Eagle Camp on the Montral River or Lake Ogascanan in Quebec?? So many sweet looking places!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Tetu Island Lodge

Or

Witch Bay Lake of the Woods


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## For my Son

i would highly recommend
http://garden-island.com

me and my buddy took our boys there in early june. Caught some really nice pike biggest was 43" and the walleye was fun(son caught a 32 1/8" walleye), but when we got into the smallmouth it was incredible. we found out later it wasnt open yet and we should not have been targeting them. Luckily we had no intentions on keeping them so no foul. The staff was amazing the boats are awesome and the food was worth the trip. It was a boat in and we didnt see any of the boats from the lodges on the north end of the lake. My buddy is going back this year with his son and If I could afford it I would be too.


----------



## fishmonster11

My Dad and I went to Mache Kino Lodge in Ontario this summer and it was the best trip we had ever taken...

http://www.fishinglodge.com/

It's located 12 hours from Cleveland, driving up through the UP until you reach Chapleau. There Dennis (owner of lodge) flies in with his bush plane and picks you up. He's an excellent pilot and the flight in is a very cool 30 min ride. We saw some moose and black bear.

The lodge is in great condition and the food is also good. His wife cooks all the meals and will set you up with a shore lunch, which we did everyday. Now to the best part fishing...

Tons of Pike, Walleye, Smallie, and Perch. Averages on all fish were good with walleye being around 18 (biggest 28) and pike around 25 (biggest 37). Top water poppers were a blast at night watching the Pike and Smallies destroy them. Could reel fish in all day with no down time. Also offers 3 portage lakes to go to, as well as the boats being in great condition. It was a great trip for my dad and I and would definitely recommend.


----------



## Skish

This may be a few hrs further than you were looking for but worth the trip.
Have been to a few of their lakes, Kayden being my favorite. 

http://www.leuenberger.ca/landing.html

Its a remote flyin, fishin has been fantastic. We'd catch enough walleye for dinner then target big pike. My gbiggest went 36" but had one well over 40" grab a 18" walleye I was reeling in. Woulda had em to, if my net man wasn't loaded.


----------



## fire_tiger

Golden Route Lodge

Crazy pike here!

google it!


----------



## Stoshu

I have fished Oba lake a few years ago (we stayed 2 miles south of Wood's Cabin at Mile Marker 210.) The cabins looked nice from the water. Good pike fishing, Great perching, and the 'eyes were tough that year. We drove through Wawa to Hawks Junction and caught the train from there. It was a great experience, and might do it again...


----------



## captmckirk

Eagle lake in NW ontario for pike and muskie (big Muskie, we've caught 3 over 50"), Big Eagle lodge nice for the money, Lake Kakagi nice for muskie, not many pike (big pike only) but you can drive across the street and fish LOW for all the pike you want. Both are great drive in camps.


----------

